# Metzgerpfad wieder frei!



## Hornisborn (17. Dezember 2006)

Wen es interessiert, der Metzgepfad Richtung Neu-Anspach ist wieder frei. Da lag nämlich ein Baum mitten auf dem Trail, hab den mal weg geräumt.


----------



## bodo_nimda (18. Dezember 2006)

cool, wenn du mir jetzt noch mal sagst wo der lang geht werde ich den mal runter eiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (18. Dezember 2006)

Wenn Du den oberen mittleren Weg von der Saalburg Richtung Sandplacken fährst. Muss man doch irgendwann links abbiegen und den Limes überqueren um weiter zum Sandplacken zu kommen. An der Stelle wo man links abbiegt fährst Du rechts runter. Am anfang sieht das aus wie ein Forstweg, aber wenn man den ersten Waldweg kreuzt ist es nur noch ein schmaler trail.

Hoffe Dir Hilft die Beschreibung.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

bodo ich zeig ihn dir beim nächsten mal - aber spass macht der nur im hellen


----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bodo ich zeig ihn dir beim nächsten mal - aber spass macht der nur im hellen



Kann ich bestätigen! War vorhin über meine Lupine mal wieder sehr erfreut!


----------



## The Brian (28. Mai 2008)

Haste den Baum ganz alleine weggeräumt ? War bestimmt `n bissi Arbeit.
Metzgerpfad ist gut zu fahren und besser mit Helm. Da hamwa mal im Wald (links, nach dem zweiten oder dritten Weg, den man kreuzt - wird dann zu dieser wurzeligen Rinne) vor langer Zeit `nen kleinen Jump gebaut und ein alternatives Stück parallel zum Trail hergerichtet. Wird wohl mittlerweile durch Äste und Bäume komplett ruiniert sein.
- oh - hab gerade gesehen, dass der Thread vom letzten Jahr is - na dann, egal


----------



## Hornisborn (30. Mai 2008)

Ne hab da noch nie nen abzweig gesehen. Muss ich mal die Augen offenhalten


----------



## Marko S (31. Mai 2008)

Hir ist der Trail.

Die Karte lasse ich aber nicht lange im Album.


Änderung:
wer wissen will wo der Trail ist soll mir eine PM schicken und der bekommt einen Kartenausschnitt.


----------



## Hornisborn (31. Mai 2008)

Den Trail kenn ich ja. Es geht um das Teilstück parallel zum Trail mit dem jump.


----------



## Marko S (3. Juni 2008)

Metzgerpfad für alle die Ihn nicht kennen.

Anhang anzeigen Metzgerpfad.kml


----------

